# Fake PCT?



## GarssResearch (Mar 25, 2017)

So my friend acquired some raloxifen recently. He thought it was pharma grade, as the packaging indicated it was from a pharmaceutical company. Now, such a company does exist, but what rang some alarm bells is that
1) There is a typo in the package 2) There is a QR code which doesn't scan.
It seems like a lot of effort when raloxifen is really not that hard to get. Should I email the Pharmaceutical and tell them to run the batch number?


----------



## Megatron28 (Mar 26, 2017)

The better question is why would your friend use Raloxifene for PCT?


----------



## GarssResearch (Mar 26, 2017)

Wrote PCT as that's the category under which Raloxifene is normally included. He is using it to combat the appearance of gyno. Thanks for not contributing anything to the thread.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 26, 2017)

He asked a good question .. rolax has nothing to do with pct..Unless you get human grade from a pharmacy it's most likely fake..that goes for pct products too


----------



## GarssResearch (Mar 26, 2017)

If he wants to ask questions he can post his own thread. I'm the one asking questions here.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 26, 2017)

How bout you shove your questions up your research ass. Megatron is a valued member here. You're on your way out.


----------



## Milo (Mar 27, 2017)

Its unbelievable how stupid people are. Like seriously STUPID. Real ****ing trash. Sometimes I wish UG would be locked to outside new members so they couldnt come in and pollute my eyes with their stupid ****ing posts. When people argue that abortion should be legal, theyre talking about people like this.


----------

